# Orange and rockland



## t9wills (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello, I'm currently a inside wireman man for a non union shop but was looking to become a line man.I love my job but was looking for a change and always wanted to be a lineman for o&r but couldn't get in my buddy works for o&r as a safety advisor he handed in an application but they said they don't except them like that anymore .currently have 4 years in the trade for commercial and industrial and five year of schooling been into electrical work since I was 15. I'm young and dedicated to my career it's not just a job to me. Any work for o&r just wondering how u like it and any tips on getting in thanks


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

t9wills said:


> Hello, I'm currently a inside wireman man for a non union shop but was looking to become a line man.I love my job but was looking for a change and always wanted to be a lineman for o&r but couldn't get in my buddy works for o&r as a safety advisor he handed in an application but they said they don't except them like that anymore .currently have 4 years in the trade for commercial and industrial and five year of schooling been into electrical work since I was 15. I'm young and dedicated to my career it's not just a job to me. Any work for o&r just wondering how u like it and any tips on getting in thanks


Welcome aboard..:thumbup:

Good luck I hope you find your way in


----------

